# Appeal to UB to remove ex from tracker?



## MichelleSinead (3 Sep 2019)

Backstory is I took the mortgage in 2007, in 2008 we split up, one of the issues was financial struggles though it wasn't the only reason. 
I paid the mortgage on my own, there was approx 6 months between 2008 - 2013 where I could not afford the full mortgage but made part payments. 
I then went into a payment plan with them in 2013 as I could not keep up with the payments as they were €1318 per month. 

Received a letter earlier this year to say we were impacted. Got the redress and compensation and the tracker was reinstated. 

My question is, would there be any point in appealing, not on the amount but to see if I could get ex's name off the mortgage while keeping my tracker? 
I have paid my mortgage every month apart from the partial payments on 6 occasions due to the high interest rate I was on (5.85%). 
I would have tried to remortgage years ago but was over 100K in negative equity due to the recession. 

It is a long shot I am aware, just wondering if anyone else has tried this or if it's something that would be rejected immediately. I note on the UB appeals pack it says I can only appeal once so I don't want to waste it if there is no chance at all of getting him off while keeping the tracker.


----------



## SaySomething (3 Sep 2019)

Michelle, the issue of your ex on the mortgage isn't in the scope of the appeals panel. It would be a wasted appeal if you appeal on those grounds alone. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it couldn't be upheld on that basis.


----------



## MichelleSinead (5 Sep 2019)

No I appreciate the response, I thought as much but just wanted to ask and see if I was incorrect. 
I do appreciate your response so thank you! 
Now to hope he never wants his name off as I’d lose the tracker


----------



## Brendan Burgess (5 Sep 2019)

While this has nothing to do with the Appeals Panel, Ulster Bank may well let you take his name off the mortgage. 

Presumably your ex had to sign the papers so that you got paid the redress and compensation? 



MichelleSinead said:


> Now to hope he never wants his name off as I’d lose the tracker



I presume his name is still on the title deeds? If so, then you need to sort this out as soon as possible.

When you have paid down the mortgage and there is equity, he might come back claiming his share.

You will not be able to sell without his approval.

As of now, if his name is on the deeds, he is entitled to move back in as it's equally his house.

Brendan


----------

